

Why does "I Pencil" keep falling through Hacker News? - petenixey
http://peternixey.com/post/47131747237/why-does-i-pencil-keep-falling-through-hacker-news

======
zissou
'I Pencil' was first introduced to me in a History of Economic Thought class
during undergrad. Still love the story if not only because of the message it
delivers. Who cares how it is written, 'I Pencil' is a story about how trade,
comparative advantage and the specialization of labor enable economies to
produce goods and services that would otherwise not be feasible.

So why does the HN crowd seemingly let the story slip through the cracks? One
hypothesis is perhaps that the self-selected independent/entrepreneurial
people that make up a large share of the user base on HN like holding onto
their independent spirits, hence passing on the idea that there exists a
meaningful good/service that not one person can produce on their own.

------
unimpressive
Well, the writing style is painful to read for any extended period of time.
That diction should be reserved for a short piece, a poem.

    
    
      I think that I shall never see, 
      A pencil lovely as a tree...

------
IheartApplesDix
Hacker News is owned by YCombintor which is a startup fund.. I think that
answers your question.

